# Oil change for 2000 gti 1.8t



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't drive the car that often (3000-4000 miles per year). I just don't feel the need to drop $50-60 every 4-6 months. With the new technology, is it ok to change every 5k or 7500 miles regardless of time?

Also, is anyone skeptical of using seafoam with the turbo?


----------



## SuzanneClerkin (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi 19jetta91,

We suggest you fellow Volkswagens severe service oil change intervals, 12 months or 10,000 miles.

-The Pennzoil Team


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

SuzanneClerkin said:


> Hi 19jetta91,
> 
> We suggest you fellow Volkswagens severe service oil change intervals, 12 months or 10,000 miles.
> 
> -The Pennzoil Team


Suzanne, your information regarding MY2000 VWs is lacking. The factory recommended interval is 5k miles.

OP, I would fill with quality synthetic, and change it once a year, were I in your shoes.


----------

